# All purpose seasoning....



## mrsurly (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm looking for a good, all purpose seasoning to make for a base for all my meat products. I have seen some where it is just things like salt, pepper, garlic powder and a few herbs but the videos never tell you how much of what to use. Any suggestions?

Thanks a ton


----------



## timberjet (Mar 20, 2015)

Jeff's rub is good on everything and the few bucks it costs keeps this site up and running. The BBQ sauce aint bad either. Plus you get some other recipe's now days and some other perks.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 20, 2015)

I use Montreal Steak and Old Bay for my base seasonings and Mrs. Dash blends of herbs and spices, ( which has no salt )...


----------



## sota d (Mar 20, 2015)

Recommend spending a few bucks for Jeffs recipes. Like Timberjet, I put his rub on just about everything and it's always a hit. You'll get some good recipes and it's a win-win for everyone. Happy smokin', David.


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 20, 2015)

A great go-to combo that is quick and easy: Lowry's garlic salt and Tony Chachare's Creole Seasoning. I use the garlic salt as my "salt" and the Creole Seasoning as my "pepper". The combo works great on all types of meat.


----------

